

Kindle gets library book lending - dpapathanasiou
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13155967

======
davidw
What I really want is _family_ lending. Sooner or later my wife will get a
Kindle or something capable of reading Amazon books, and I want to be able to
easily lend books to her without handing over _my_ Kindle.

~~~
locopati
This does seem to be something that needs to be broadly considered when it
comes to new technology. For example, Netflix - one account for my household,
but there's no separation between recommendations for my wife, my son, myself
(which makes for some amusing confusion). In general, the possibility of
personalization needs to be considered for applications where you want single-
billing but might have many individuals within that account.

~~~
ja27
Netflix does have sub-accounts to allow for different family members. It works
reasonably well, but you can only stream video using the primary account.

~~~
locopati
Since streaming is often the main source in my family, the sub-accounts don't
appear to solve the recommendations issue.

------
diegob
I guess this is why the other book lending services got crushed ...

